# 8MM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A few years old but, I've had this movie on DVD for a few months now, just never got around to watch it until tonight. Usually movies don't get to me, but whoa this one did. It was a great movie and Cage, once again played an excellent role, but just the thought of 'snuff' give me shivers. A twisted movie about a sick and twisted 'hobby'. I'll have to watch it again though, got about half way through and didn't realize that DD2.0 was the default audio track.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Another movie with "Snuff Films" as a background is "Hardcore" with George C. Scott and Peter Boyle

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/6303686737

Scott plays the father of a teen girl who runs away and gets mixed up with a guy who makes "Snuff" films. Very gritty movie, will freak you out as well.


----------

